# My creations work!



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Was talking with my boss about fishing a week or so ago and he kept mentioning some copper tube lures they used to use back the the 80s.

Well after that talk I had bought some 1/2inch copper tube and decided to try and make a couple.(he couldn't remember what size tube they used)
I ended up with this


I showed him the next day and told me that was waayyy too big.
Any way I fished with it and caught a few fish reds and trout.

I went back to the local hardware store yesterday and picked up some 3/8inch copper tube and decided to try again.



After getting a couple finished up I wanted to try them out naturally.'
Dealing with a bit of wind I Caught a couple of short reds and 1 short trout, But the real surprise was the flounder I was not expecting to catch.


Happy day minus the wind. 
P.S. These tarnish soooo fast so I started taking 600 grit wet/dry sandpaper on the boat to shine them up before fishing.

P.P.S. I may be putting some of these at the baitstand at Clarks in port o connor. Not sure if I will charge anything for them yet.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Pretty cool! With a red, white or chartreuse teaser I bet they would be good too. Nice


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Bad *** thread....... Rock on!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Btw don't type an a with two z's following


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I had a couple of them in the early 90s. The ones I had were copper or stainless 1/4" tubing. I used them for smacks in the surf. They were pretty heavy so you could fling them a mile. No working/bouncing it just straight reeling as fast as you could and smacks would hammer them.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Solodaddio said:


> Btw don't type an a with two z's following


How about three.... azzz :rotfl:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

A friend of mine makes a lure similar to that using green garden hose with the yellow stripe on it. Catches fish too !

Hose like this...


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I read an article in InFisherman a long time ago, where they were experimenting with lures made from two different metals. Different metal combinations, different hook materials, etc. They swore that the weak electric current generated by the different metals, in contact with salt water, simulated the electric field generated by bait fish.

I don't know whether it really works or not - they swore it did. But it's logical. I always meant to get back to it, and experiment. That copper tube looks like the perfect place to start. Maybe find a way to attach some other metal, without disturbing the action? Your swivel and hook may be doing something like that already.

Worth a thought. Either way, very interesting looking lure.

Meh. I'm starting to wonder about things like making a bit of a flare in the middle, to make the water flow at different speeds. Maybe get it to vibrate. Nice job!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow incredible.
I was in medal shop 7th grade at Deady Jr Hi oh gosh bout 1974 and our teacher Mr Morrison would pour his own slabs for white bass fishing he was always so happy,the whole class would get in on them,the baits were just simple spoon looking flat on both sides with a hook retainer.
Way to go bud.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I love it. I will be making some and trying them out.
You can probably shine them up in the field by rubbing them with wet sand.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Noticed your video you were drifting grass flats. How well does the lure work in grass and stay weedless. I can see attaching a weedless hook or a wire weed guard to the hook. Wondering how the angled front edge moves through the grass.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

very awesome! Now you got me thinkin


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

2Cool indeed!!


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Try a grub tail on back hook


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

When the hardheads get too bad in the summer the commercial trotline fishermen float their lines with crab trap bouys and bait the hooks with pieces of 5/8" wooden dowel cut in about 1/4" thick portions.

I guess if it moves like a fish something will hit it.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Its Catchy said:


> When the hardheads get too bad in the summer the commercial trotline fishermen float their lines with crab trap bouys and bait the hooks with pieces of 5/8" wooden dowel cut in about 1/4" thick portions.
> 
> I guess if it moves like a fish something will hit it.


The dowels worked. Before that, the old timers used to bait trot lines with oleander leaves. Those were different times, and there were a lot more fish, but I saw some incredible numbers of fish come in off of those oleander leaf trot lines.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That's pretty cool thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Got some but I got buck tails on them, used 3/8's tubing.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

I have already given most of those away.

Bought some more hooks and split rings will be making more tonight.

They do stay kinda weedless if you keep them above the thick grass but the floating grass slips right off of them. When you pop your rod they will jump just like mullet do.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

If anyone wants one I would be more than happy to give them out.

If you're ever near POC/seadrift let me know Ill be happy to give you one.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

How are you cutting the copper on an angle? I got some 3/8" copper tubing in the shed and might try my hand at them.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

Still needing to try these!


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

old 37 said:


> How are you cutting the copper on an angle? I got some 3/8" copper tubing in the shed and might try my hand at them.


I started with a hacksaw, But that left a very rough cut so I started using a 4inch grinder with a cut off wheel.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

2cool!


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

i like your creativity. Do you think something like this would work also?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Gumby said:


> Still needing to try these!


I made some and you need to give themstoutnes....FYI


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Solodaddio said:


> Btw don't type an a with two z's following


You mean like this: 
badÐ°ss
?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

reelthreat said:


> How about three.... azzz :rotfl:


Nice!


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

That's pretty cool, catching fish on a bait you made!

One of my buddy's I fish with made his own little version of a deep water dropping jig. Stainless tubing filled with lead and painted. Similar to your design, but longer. We caught some tuna on them the other night.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

so funny. I was thinking that stainless tubing, cut similarly, ripped through the surf would wear you and them fish out.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Wonder if you could spray them with aerosol clear coat to keep them from tarnishing so fast.

http://www.amazon.com/Eastwood-Aero-Spray-Aerosol-Gloss-Clear/dp/B00BMALVWS


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Let them soak in ketchup that will copper like new ! Nice idea


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

jampen said:


> Wonder if you could spray them with aerosol clear coat to keep them from tarnishing so fast.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Eastwood-Aero-Spray-Aerosol-Gloss-Clear/dp/B00BMALVWS


I would think the first fish you catch would chip that spray and it would tarnish anyway.

Will have to try that ketchup trick


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Cool!! Catching fish on a lure you made just adds to the experience.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

*Tubing*



artys only said:


> Let them soak in ketchup that will copper like new ! Nice idea


Great info! Thanks


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Two more caught on the tube!
Boy they had that lil reel singing pretty good


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Very cool, thanks for sharing. I'm gonna make a few, and get the neighborhood boys involved. Then we will try them out!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Mac, I was thinking a great trailer would be the hot pink plastic tabs you get with the Johnson spoons. 

Mike in Friendswood sent me some big pink one years ago that he got when an old store closed. Sure you can find the pink tabs on line some where. I need to find some of the smaller size if anyone knows where on line. I wanted to try some on top water this fall if we can get rid of all the fresh water.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

JimD said:


> Mac, I was thinking a great trailer would be the hot pink plastic tabs you get with the Johnson spoons.
> 
> Mike in Friendswood sent me some big pink one years ago that he got when an old store closed. Sure you can find the pink tabs on line some where. I need to find some of the smaller size if anyone knows where on line. I wanted to try some on top water this fall if we can get rid of all the fresh water.


Ive been looking at all the stores and have yet to find any pink tabs or even the pink tubing they used to use on gold spoons.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

As a kid, my dad taught me to make this same lure, but he also had me put them in a vice (protect with a rag) and smash them about halfway closed.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I wonder if you hit them with some clear to stop the tarnishing would hurt anything.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

I ordered some stainless steel as well as some brass tubing to try and make some others.

Hoping to polish the stainless to a mirror finish.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Pretty cool! I'll have to make some when the Spanish macks come in.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

pocjetty said:


> I read an article in InFisherman a long time ago, where they were experimenting with lures made from two different metals. Different metal combinations, different hook materials, etc. They swore that the weak electric current generated by the different metals, in contact with salt water, simulated the electric field generated by bait fish.
> 
> I don't know whether it really works or not - they swore it did. But it's logical. I always meant to get back to it, and experiment. That copper tube looks like the perfect place to start. Maybe find a way to attach some other metal, without disturbing the action? Your swivel and hook may be doing something like that already.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Hum, makes you think.


----------



## Ratherbefishing186 (Jul 13, 2015)

Interesting!


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Brent, are they cut on a 45 degree angle?

Thanks


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

9121SS said:


> Hey Brent, are they cut on a 45 degree angle?
> 
> Thanks


Ive been just doing random angles.
I still not sure what angle is best yet.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

What if you tried a long shank hook, and ran the shank up inside the tube and attached the hook to the same split ring that the line ties too. That way you have a rattle to make sound too.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Pocketfisherman said:


> What if you tried a long shank hook, and ran the shank up inside the tube and attached the hook to the same split ring that the line ties too. That way you have a rattle to make sound too.


Now that's an idea!


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

Really cool lure dude...sorry I had to make a copy of it for my self. I use 3/8 SS tubing cut on a 45 degree angle, drilled a hole in each end similar to yours but instead of the shank hook I used a X-rap hook with the buck tail. Hopefully it should work.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

SoberBrent said:


> Ive been looking at all the stores and have yet to find any pink tabs or even the pink tubing they used to use on gold spoons.


Just slice up a drinking straw. It won't last forever but either did the ones that came on the Sprite


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

Running the hook through the body is a great idea. You might also try cutting a few v shaped wedges into the body design at random places. It will create different actions and could create a wounded baitfish effect as well as more shake on standard retrieve bouncing the hook in the tube.


----------



## mfo46 (Jul 18, 2015)

I just moved to Florida from Michigan., what's the best chum to catch sheepshead? 

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I've got to make some of those!!!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

mfo46 said:


> I just moved to Florida from Michigan., what's the best chum to catch sheepshead?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


Best chum is crushed barnacles, second best is crab, even fiddler crab. Barnacles are their natural diet, which is why they are often around piers, pilings, and rocks. We would take a garden hoe with us out on the jetties and use it to rake the jetty rocks where the barnacles are, smashing them and releasing their juice in the water. The sheepies would show up soon after.


----------



## mfo46 (Jul 18, 2015)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Best chum is crushed barnacles, second best is crab, even fiddler crab. Barnacles are their natural diet, which is why they are often around piers, pilings, and rocks. We would take a garden hoe with us out on the jetties and use it to rake the jetty rocks where the barnacles are, smashing them and releasing their juice in the water. The sheepies would show up soon after.


Thank You

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Picked up some polishing compound for cars(all the hardware store had).

I had doubts, But it worked! I used an old t shirt and some elbow greese.

You can really see the difference on the inside of the brass tube.


I tried to vinegar trick and it turned them a really dull color.


----------



## vegafore (Mar 29, 2015)

As long as it hooks emðŸ‘


----------



## Bobby_G (Jan 1, 2012)

I wonder if you put them in a rock tumbling machine overnight if that would shine em up??


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bobby_G said:


> I wonder if you put them in a rock tumbling machine overnight if that would shine em up??


Tumbler works for brass hulls . Should work for copper


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Bobby_G said:


> I wonder if you put them in a rock tumbling machine overnight if that would shine em up??


I thought about those cleaners the handloaders use to clean their brass cases.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

We used to use drinking straws similar to these...

http://fishingdestinguide.com/BUBBLERIGS.html


----------

